# Boholscapes '09: Followers of The Light 1.0



## gregie27 (Sep 22, 2009)

600 km of land trip, 7 coastlines, century old churches, 2 sunrise, 2 sunsets and 1 Light source. A Travelogue when 3 Light chasers embark on a 3 day exploration with a goal to share a different side of Bohol.

This will be dedicated to the beauty Bohol holds. Showing the most remote locations, that it is not just about Tarsiers and Chocolate Hills but a story of untold greatness. Join us in this quest to follow the Light!

*#1*
ISO 50 l 20mm l f6.7 l .7" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 22, 2009)

Valencia is a 4th class municipality in the province of Bohol, Philippines. According to the 2007 census, it has a population of 28,043 people. It is on the southern coast of Bohol, 42 kilometers (26 mi) from the capital Tagbilaran City. - wikipedia
*#2*
ISO 50 l 22mm l f11  l 20" l ND8 l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L





​


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the famous falls where 2 people were killed in a freak accident. Apparently, a flash flood came and in a matter of minutes the water level went high.

When we got there are no people at all. It just rained so probably the locals and visitors got scared that another flash flood can occur. But still I was amazed with the clear water and its natural beauty.

FULL STORY HERE> Bobby Henderson's blog

*#4*
ISO 50 l 19mm l f13 l 10" l ND8 l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

gregie27 said:


> Valencia is a 4th class municipality in the province of Bohol, Philippines. According to the 2007 census, it has a population of 28,043 people. It is on the southern coast of Bohol, 42 kilometers (26 mi) from the capital Tagbilaran City. - wikipedia
> *#2*
> ISO 50 l 22mm l f11  l 20" l ND8 l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L
> 
> ...




I love this... That rock in the distance... beautiful.  The lush green color is also wonderful.


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yemme said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> > Valencia is a 4th class municipality in the province of Bohol, Philippines. According to the 2007 census, it has a population of 28,043 people. It is on the southern coast of Bohol, 42 kilometers (26 mi) from the capital Tagbilaran City. - wikipedia
> ...



thanks yemme! love this one to! made this my wall paper! cheers!


----------



## Mersad (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome work as usual. Love all of them.


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks mersad!

This is part of Panglao beach where we almost got "scared" to death.:bigeyes: On the lighter side I've never seen Mangroves up close and this made me love these plants more. If you would notice the left part is a bit thicker than the right side. It's because locals continuously plant them to increase its number in Bohol.

*#3 (NO HDR)*
ISO 50 l 21mm l f16 l 1" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 25, 2009)

Before going to the Sunset Mangroves' location this is where we got first. Unfortunately, there were no strong waves that time and foreground is scarce. We just have to make the most out it. Coral stones and patches of Land were visible so I used that as subjects. Converted most of the shots here to Mono.

*#5*
ISO 50 l 21mm l f11 l 1.5" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L



​


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow to the third pic.  Interesting story but regardless the pic is very nice.  Water looks amazing


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 26, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> Wow to the third pic.  Interesting story but regardless the pic is very nice.  Water looks amazing


thanks dry, it is a tragic story. a simple reminder that nature can unleash its wrath just like that..


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 26, 2009)

Our first sunset in Bohol! Man, we had a hard time looking for these Mangroves transferring from one location to the other! Literally it was Chasing the light! haha It was low tide that time so we were able to walk near the Mangroves (different from the earlier Panglao Mangroves). Sunset/Magic Hour for me is really surreal. This one certainly brings back memories of her...

*#6*
ISO 50 l 22mm l f16 l 4" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 27, 2009)

Our first sunrise in Valencia. We were there around 430am to do an ocular of the place. As soon as the first hint of light touched the ocean we went down and started shooting. This scene just got my attention and the waves are just crashing at Lem's feet. I know it would look crazy after wards!

*#7*
ISO 50 l 24mm l f16 l 1" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## ocular (Sep 27, 2009)

That's different


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 27, 2009)

ocular said:


> That's different



thanks occular! cheers!:lmao:


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 27, 2009)

The Church of San Pedro in Loboc, Bohol is the second oldest church in Bohol. It was originally built in 1602, but soon reduced to ashes. In 1638, a stronger one was build. Located near the river, it has survived a number of floods. Inside the church, you can admire some remarkable naive paintings on the ceiling. - Loboc Church - Bohol-Philippines.com

No hdr, no dodge/burning, no shadows/highlights adjustments

*#8*
ISO 50 l 20mm l f16 l 1/10" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting the exif info, this really helps.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 27, 2009)

gregie27 said:


> This is the famous falls where 2 people were killed in a freak accident. Apparently, a flash flood came and in a matter of minutes the water level went high.
> 
> When we got there are no people at all. It just rained so probably the locals and visitors got scared that another flash flood can occur. But still I was amazed with the clear water and its natural beauty.
> 
> ...



Damn... beautiful


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 27, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Thanks for posting the exif info, this really helps.



no worries joe im glad to help, sharing them to all.

@photo thanks cheers!


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 28, 2009)

SUN-KISSED!

*#9*
ISO 50 l 20mm l f16 l 1.5" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Yemme (Sep 28, 2009)

This shot looks like it could be a scene from the Pirates of the Caribbean .  That rock is beginning to look like a ship to me.  It's a stretch though.


----------



## filipitha817 (Sep 28, 2009)

it looks likes the water is smoothed out.
is that only because its moving? or did you photoshop it too give it that smooth affect?


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yemme said:


> This shot looks like it could be a scene from the Pirates of the Caribbean .  That rock is beginning to look like a ship to me.  It's a stretch though.



wow thanks yemme! The stone being a ship, its a stretch actually haha all is good!:hug::



filipitha817 said:


> it looks likes the water is smoothed out.
> is that only because its moving? or did you photoshop it too give it that smooth affect?



hi filiptha at that exposure the surf would naturally look smooth out. no processing done on that aspect.


----------



## gregie27 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good evening! Dynamic water is just a joy! thanks for looking!

*#10*
ISO 50 l 24mm l f11 l .7" l ND8 l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Al3x (Oct 3, 2009)

I love all of them.  They are all great!


----------

